# Tempted to prick holes in the condom's???



## toffee87

hehehe

Go on admit it :rofl:

I bloody do (get tempted that is). I asked my bf the other day how would he feel if I fell prego now, and he said he'd be happy. Gaaah, it's so hard waiting!!


----------



## Catastrophe

My OH would actually kill me, lol! He keeps a very close eye on my bcp even though I told him I'd never pretend to get preggers by accident. Maybe I should switch to condoms ;)


----------



## lozzy21

I want to/threaten to do this every time her pisses me off. Not every one but half to its hit and miss to if it happens.

I keep asking zara to do it for me but she wont.


----------



## jellytot

i wouldnt be able to live with myself knowing, but i have been tempted lol lol lol lol


----------



## Kess

We don't use condoms, we use a LadyComp, so he knows when I'm fertile - the red light on the LadyComp gives it away! I have been tempted to just jump on him, though, and "persuade" him to go ahead with penetrative :sex:. I could then tell him my lust and desire for his manly physique and generally hot body got the better of me and I couldn't help it. Might work. It wouldn't _really_ be immoral either, because he'd know the risks and it's not my fault if he chooses to listen to the wrong brain... :muaha:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Lol cant say ive ever been tempted to do this, bt have been tempted to try to get him to not use one! Thankfully we are now NTNP so cant wait till to get started without them anyway, Whoop Whoop! x


----------



## Sparky0207

lol we dont use them but im sure its tempting! BIL's GF has done this though for a long time, only coz she wants to get pregnant before me and he really doesnt want another!

If your OH would be happy... do you have to wait? xxx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

If we actually used them, ya! :rofl: Although, all I need to do is tell him to go for it while we're in the moment. Guys don't really do much logic processing at that moment so I know he would.


----------



## loubear19

Mrs. JJ said:


> If we actually used them, ya! :rofl: Although, all I need to do is tell him to go for it while we're in the moment. Guys don't really do much logic processing at that moment so I know he would.


haha this is so true! sometimes ive had to tell him not to


----------



## bunnyg82

haha! My colleagues kept telling me to do this (even though I keep telling them that we both are wanting to wait!!) and it annoys the hell out of me - one or two jokes ok, but in all seriousness, I could never do this to my hubby. We have a relationship built on trust and I would not want to break that. It is funny when you think of it, but actually it's deception and I think quite bad really! However, trying to seduce them to not use one is another matter as if it does work, they are as much to blame as they know the risks :) I try this, but it never works :( hahaha


----------



## stargirl69

The thought has crossed my mind, but only briefly because it's just so wrong and immoral. I couldn't live with myself. So despite how much I really want a baby I would rather wait than deceive my husband.


----------



## honeybee2

have been tempted, but couldnt do it, as bunny said, our relationship is built on trust and thats that- although we dont use condoms generally, we either withdraw or just let it go in and we just say- we're not trying but we'll see what happens, go with the flow as it were!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Sparky0207 said:


> lol we dont use them but im sure its tempting! *BIL's GF has done this though for a long time, only coz she wants to get pregnant before me and he really doesnt want another!
> *
> If your OH would be happy... do you have to wait? xxx

Wow. :shock:
What an extremely dishonest and manipulative thing to do. Some people are beyond selfish. You should give the poor guy a heads up. Before there's a baby involved.


----------



## calm

The thought has crossed my mind, the same way I have wondered if one day the condom will split. I imagined that if you do such a thing, it would like leak through the little holes, a bit of a giveaway huh? 
And no, I could not do this, it feels just as bad, or worse, as the idea of being unfaithful to him. Not the idea I want of being pregnant: rows and pointing the finger at each other.

My husband not wanting kids at the moment is not the reason to WTT (he does want kids), so, it just wouldn't even make sense to do such a thing. The thing is many a times I just want it so much, my imagination runs away with me thinking of ways of it happening.


----------



## saharablue02

HAHA...yes I have _thought_ about it...that's if we used them. Somehow my OH knows exactly where I am on my BCP and I have a feeling if I went off them he would notice my mood changes ;-) I just have to remind myself that I want to wait at least until I'm done with my Masters...more like trying to wait lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

No, never thought about it. I wouldn't want to have a child conceived through lies and manipulation.


----------



## amylk87

Like others have said, if i used them, i might think about it! Sometimes, when i get super-broody, i think, just stop taking the pill.. but the reason why we're waiting is not because of my OH, its because of me! I'm still in University and its important i get my degree. Its just my impatience which makes me think about it!


----------



## Amy-Lea

:rofl:


----------



## sarah1989

:rofl: I wanted to do this so badly!!! But I wouldn't have the nerve to actually got through with it! 

Mind you apparently I don't need to use anything, and are still not able to get pregnant after 14 months :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

*Note: I do not condone not using protection!!! If you are not trying for a child, please take necessary precautions!!*

Best of Luck When TTC'ing!!!


----------



## lozzy21

OH seen what i wrote and said i may have immoral thoughts but im not manulapative (sp?) enough to do it. I told him he better not piss me off or he may find out. I wouldent but he dosent need to know that.


----------



## honeybee2

i still agree is a distrustful and immoral thing to do- if you love the person you have to wait. if we were using condoms (we're not we are NTNP) then i could never make holes in them- its selfish to plan responsibility on a person who doesnt want it- its their whole life too, and making decisions for them is tyranny... i say just wait, it will happen when its mean too!


----------



## toffee87

Lol. I wouldn't actually do it, that's why the thread is called 'tempted'.


----------



## Sparky0207

Sarahkka said:


> Sparky0207 said:
> 
> 
> lol we dont use them but im sure its tempting! *BIL's GF has done this though for a long time, only coz she wants to get pregnant before me and he really doesnt want another!
> *
> If your OH would be happy... do you have to wait? xxx
> 
> Wow. :shock:
> What an extremely dishonest and manipulative thing to do. Some people are beyond selfish. You should give the poor guy a heads up. Before there's a baby involved.Click to expand...

He probably knows, she did it with their first baby because I was already pregnant and admitted it to him after! But thats a whole other story... dont get me started on that!!


----------

